# Springer spaniel - preferred color patterns?



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Another newbie question about hunting dogs: As far as hunting is concerned, are there any preferred color patterns for springer spaniels? I assume there is not issue with regard to hunting ability, but what about other things, such as visibility during a hunt?

Also, what patterns are the best looking? There is probably no consensus on this question, and it is not really may main question, but I am just curious.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One thing that you may consider is that the Springers were heavily inbred to ensure desired colors and patterns resulting in mental issues. My old neighbor had one that was loco and bit his nephew in the face unprovoked; apparently it is a somewhat common issue. I have only had one experience with a springer and it was one of the least intelligent and least instinctive dogs I have ever seen and it came from "champion bloodlines" allegedly....Best of luck!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blk/wht
liver/wht
tri-color 
There are show dogs and field bred dogs. Look for a field bred Springer.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> blk/wht
> liver/wht
> tri-color
> There are show dogs and field bred dogs. Look for a field bred Springer.


Yes, if I were to get a springer it would be field bred, not show.

I hunted with one on Saturday at Wasatch Wing and Clay. I was impressed with the enthusiasm of the dog, its eagerness to hunt and find birds, and its willingness to bust brush and so forth.


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

I prefer more white on a springer, but color is secondary to pedigree and breeding. 

In a note stated above a champion springer may have been aggressive, remember a champion is usually associated with show breeding; field dogs have field titles, such as field champion. I have been associated with field bred springers for over 40 years and I have never seen an aggressive field bred springer and these have been some of the most intelligent and bird finding dogs I have ever seen.

When I select a puppy my first criteria is breeding, what are the parents like and what is their breeding and go from there. This helps eliminate some of the areas of concern, and puts the odds in my favor.

You are on the right track search for answers to questions like this from those with experience with the option you are looking at.


----------



## Amazing_Hunting (Apr 4, 2013)

English Field Bred Springer Spaniels are fantastic with pheasants, chuckars, quail, ducks, grouse, huns, geese, fish, and kids. Yes I did say fish. I have had more than "1" experience with this breed and I have never had a bad experience. I have had many friends that have said that they would never get anything but a lab, or a GSP, but once they get a springer they will never go back.

Check out http://www.facebook.com/RockeysKennels






There are some great lines from there.


----------

